# Anyone riding the OC Granfondo in October?



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like fun and would love to see a big turn out so OC can have an annual Granfondo

I'm going to be doing the metric century LINK HERE

http://ocgranfondo.com/


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've only returned to riding for 5 weeks now....but looks interesting. I'll have to step up my training and see where it takes me. Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome! Hope to see you out there


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the link to the actual OC Gran Fondo Page

My problem is that is the week before the MS 150 Bay to Bay ride. Will have to see what the team has planned for that weekend. That is actually a pretty regular ride for me during the summer.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

do it!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks interesting.... I think I will do it! I live on South OC and I am very familiar with most of the century route, especially Santiago Canyon Road. I ride up and down that road at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Just signed up for the big daddy, should be a blast!


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple of friends and I are signed up for the century. Sounds like fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

OOOOOO....looks fun! I'll most likely be there fo sho!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks fun and for a great cause. I was already planning on doing the Ride For MS this year though.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Cni2i said:


> Looks fun and for a great cause. I was already planning on doing the Ride For MS this year though.


do both


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd like to, but for now, I will be participating in the MS ride.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like Team 24 may be doing the metric century of this ride as our last training ride before the MS 150 the following weekend. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome see you out there!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind, looks like I'm free that whole weekend. Maybe the metric will be doable, I'll be solo so that should be interesting.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you'll be in good company i'm doing the metric as well


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

So far, I have 10 of my riding buddies at work coming out, and we're all doing the 101. Look for us in the Broadcom jerseys to represent in the OC.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool! I think I will be wearing my Lounge jersey that day. I will be doing the century ride with two of my friends. 

Definitely will be looking out for you and your coworkers.

Cheers!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just registered for the metric, hope to see you guys there!


----------



## fliparagon (Dec 20, 2002)

*Might do it...*

... like the other poster, I just got back in the saddle after taking a LONG hiatus off the bike. And from the pain I felt after what was supposed to be an "easy" ride with my buddies, I need to log on a LOT more miles before I get back in "acceptable" shape.

OR, I may just throw on the Burley trailer and drag the wife out with the kid and do the 11-mile family ride. 

Who knows but whatever I choose, it looks like it will be fun!

See you out there.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

article in the OCRegister about the fondo

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/ride-266243-jackson-mile.html


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

so their latest email out to everyone and on their site states there's not going to be any DAY OF registrations as they're nearing capacity. NEARING capacity??? is this for real? 1500 riders this will be one big spectacle if they really get close to that many people.

I would be more concerned about pile up than cars


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

foofighter said:


> so their latest email out to everyone and on their site states there's not going to be any DAY OF registrations as they're nearing capacity. NEARING capacity??? is this for real? 1500 riders this will be one big spectacle if they really get close to that many people.
> 
> I would be more concerned about pile up than cars


Did you get todays email regarding parking? Color me confused, I won't be checking in until tomorrow morning seeing as I'm coming from 2 hours away.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

ya it's a bit confusing but i would just try and park over at the greek church or the remax building. If you look at google maps there's a park adjacent to the fire station off barranca and jeffery lots of cyclist park there on weekends and ride the trails down to back bay so it's not that bad


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah, yes I see that. Parking shouldn't be too big a problem it looks like.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Drove over there during lunch break and picked up my packet. They instructed to park my car at Irvine Valley College tomorrow and gave me a parking pass for IVC.

I don't mind, since IVC is only about half mile east of the starting point. 

Make sure they also give you a T-shirt with the packet. They forgot to give me a T-shirt and I had to go back and ask for it.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

got mine today after work...look for #69 no joke LOL WIN!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I will be wearing my newly purchased Granfondo jersey with #60 pinned onto the back of it. See you all there! Ride safe!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish you all the best. Look for a group of folks wearing 24 Hour Fitness Jersey's. we will be on our way for 80 miles of our final training ride before the MS 150 Bay to Bay next weekend. Have a great ride!


----------



## fliparagon (Dec 20, 2002)

*Doing the "family" ride...*

.... since my wife wants us to spend more quality time together. So we'll be on the 11 mile ride, with my son in the Burley trailer attached to my bike.

Have a good ride guys.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i think i saw you guys roll in w/ a burley


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pretty fun today, few quirks with the route but I'm sure those will be worked out next year.


----------



## fliparagon (Dec 20, 2002)

*That was probably me...*



foofighter said:


> i think i saw you guys roll in w/ a burley


if you saw the trailer attached to a titanium Lemond. And I actually kept off the road biking gear and opted for my MTB gear, just so I wouldn't make my wife feel so out of place. 

All in all, we had a great time and plan on doing it again next year. Since my wife didn't feel too tired at the end, she even hinted at being in "good enough" shape next year to do the thirty miler.... Not sure if I'll be able to lug my kid around when he's a year older then but who knows. Maybe by that time, he'll be on a bike out riding me....


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

We came out and had a blast. Definitely some quirks here and there, but overall still a fun ride to do through our own backyard.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

fliparagon said:


> if you saw the trailer attached to a titanium Lemond. And I actually kept off the road biking gear and opted for my MTB gear, just so I wouldn't make my wife feel so out of place.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time and plan on doing it again next year. Since my wife didn't feel too tired at the end, she even hinted at being in "good enough" shape next year to do the thirty miler.... Not sure if I'll be able to lug my kid around when he's a year older then but who knows. Maybe by that time, he'll be on a bike out riding me....


that's awesome though that you did that, we have 5 kids so I cant very well do that LOL


----------

